

Android Fragmentation Visualized (August 2014) - sinak
http://opensignal.com/reports/2014/android-fragmentation/

======
on_and_off
"Designing and coding layouts that work well across all these screens is
hugely challenging." Says who ? Unknown screen size is something Android has
embraced since day 1 and each time, writing that it is an huge issue just
shows me that the writer does not know what he is writing about.

There are issues risen by the wealth of Android devices, but screen sizes is
not one of them.

------
zcdziura
Where others see "fragmentation", I see "choice".

